# Thin hollow space behind paint



## slicnic911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good afternoon. I have been patching nail holes and the like preparing to paint and when filling a hole above the front door found that the paint pressed in a fraction of an inch. After chipping all the paint off that had space between it and the drywall, the hole was a few square inches in area. 
It appears to me to be some sort of insect's doing but there were none there. Maybe a past place for them? If someone recognizes the damage, please share.
Second, what's the best way to repair this? Some tape and mud? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like a chunk of plaster fell off the wall then discoloured over time. A little bit of hotmud should do the trick. Make sure to scrape off any other loose plaster first.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

slicnic911 said:


> Good afternoon. I have been patching nail holes and the like preparing to paint and when filling a hole above the front door found that the paint pressed in a fraction of an inch. After chipping all the paint off that had space between it and the drywall, the hole was a few square inches in area.
> It appears to me to be some sort of insect's doing but there were none there. Maybe a past place for them? If someone recognizes the damage, please share.
> Second, what's the best way to repair this? Some tape and mud? Thank you so much for your help!


quick !!!! get out of your house,the FBI has your house bugged,their on to you :whistling2:
No just joking,,,sounds bad though,you may half to tear your house down and start over:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

termites like wood, but they love drywall when it has a little moister to it. they come from the floor up . check your baseboard.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

he's a DIY guys ,what professional taper would ask how to fix a tiny hole like that ?????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> he's a DIY guys ,what professional taper would ask how to fix a tiny hole like that ?????


 A PAINTER! WHA WHA WHA!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> he's a DIY guys ,what professional taper would ask how to fix a tiny hole like that ?????


I thought everyone knew this. 



moore said:


> A PAINTER! WHA WHA WHA!


lol a painter that needs to enhance his skills.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

slicnic911 said:


> Good afternoon. I have been patching nail holes and the like preparing to paint and when filling a hole above the front door found that the paint pressed in a fraction of an inch. After chipping all the paint off that had space between it and the drywall, the hole was a few square inches in area.
> It appears to me to be some sort of insect's doing but there were none there. Maybe a past place for them? If someone recognizes the damage, please share.
> Second, what's the best way to repair this? Some tape and mud? Thank you so much for your help!


Ooooh....it sounds like you might have rock rats

Just kidding, it sounds more like water damage. Just to be safe you should pull the sheetrock off around the door and look for leaks and mold.:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Oops, is that drywall ? My eyes must be going. :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Oops, is that drywall ? My eyes must be going. :blink:


Must your eyes be going because they're tired of looking at that hole? As in "gotta be going now, bubbye!"

(Should we recommend the real solution? That that wall needs to be washed down with a LOT of water? Water is good for plaster, right?)


----------



## slicnic911 (Feb 1, 2011)

what a bunch of comedians


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

thats termite damage


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't tell jack from that pic

paint it with primer and then mud it again. If it is termites, they will move on to another area and you'll get more work. If its not, you have fixed the prob


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention, fill the hole with caulk first, maybe some insect from Canada that we know nothing about


----------



## slicnic911 (Feb 1, 2011)

larger picture. sorry about the previous one. Thanks for some real input!


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Its definetly termite damage,repaired lots of it,always looks the same. If theres no other softspots around it that is probably the extent. If its someone elses house let em know what you found and the may want to remove the rock above door to spray the header wood or see if it trails off elsewhere. More money for u:thumbup:. But yea just scrape off the loose and tape and mud.


----------

